# Crab Sharing Buds



## DinoTown (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi! I'm looking for some friends to share my hermit crabs with. Unfortunately my current friends list seems rather lacking in people who partake in this event so I am struggling a little, only able to get crabs from catching them off my planted flowers. However, what it does mean is that I have 27 crabs currently in storage to share (because I have been sharing with the one friend I have who seems to be partaking).

I'd love to make a friend or two to share these with. It seems a waste dropping them on the gardens of those with open flowers but clearly aren't doing anything for the event when I could be giving them to someone who needs them. If anyone wants to drop me a friend code below I'll keep an eye out and crab-spam you as soon as possible!


----------



## Colette (Jul 2, 2019)

It seems I sometimes have the opposite problem that I'm a little slower with the gardening events and my really active friends finish goals and don't need the crabs while I still have bunches.  I need to send them to someone who needs them!

ID: 1428 8806 579


----------

